# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Programmatically Starting/Stopping Apps

## joex

I am very interested in being able to start and stop applications programatically.  

Was curious whether it will be more difficult to do this in upcoming releases of Windows 7 and in future releases of the Microsoft OS.

----------


## briankel

Joex,

This is pretty easy, you can just invoke Process.Start and feed it the executable you want. E.g.

System.Diagnostics.Process.Start("CMD.exe IExplore.exe");

There are no changes (that I'm aware of) to how this would work in Windows 7.

But if you have more questions about this please start a new thread since it's off topic for this one.

Brian

----------


## Brad Jones

< Split into its own thread>

----------

